# MiniDsp Info Needed



## brent_b_23 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am looking at getting minidsp 2x4 with 2 way advanced plug in and wanted to confirm some info. 
1. Would unbalanced be fine? I will be using yamaha receiver LFE port with RCA\SUB cable to drive input.
2. It looks like I can apply separate Low pass and high pass filters per outputs 1+2 and then 3+4?
3. How long did shipping take? It looks like it ships from overseas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brent_b_23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I will be driving behringer inuke 6000 amp with xlr or 1/8 mono connection.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Brent,

The unbalanced version of the miniDSP only has a maximum output voltage before clipping of 0.9 Volts RMS. I looked at the Behringer iNuke 600 specs, but strangely they don't list the input sensitivity. However, I'm not aware of any pro amps that can be driven to full power with 0.9 Volts RMS, so it's best to get the balanced version of the miniDSP. There's been some conflicting information about the maximum output voltage of the balanced miniDSP 2x4 (spec sheet says 4 Volts RMS max, manual says 2 Volts RMS max), but in either case, you're probably safe.


----------



## brent_b_23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Did not realize what the difference was between the 2 different styles of inputs. It looks like the revb version of the unbalanced can do either .9V rms or 2V rms with internal jumper. So to me if that's true then for me the unbalanced version might be a little nicer for connection purposes anyways?


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

brent_b_23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Did not realize what the difference was between the 2 different styles of inputs. It looks like the revb version of the unbalanced can do either .9V rms or 2V rms with internal jumper. So to me if that's true then for me the unbalanced version might be a little nicer for connection purposes anyways?


The balanced vs. unbalanced issue does not just refer to the inputs, but the outputs as well. Both the balanced and unbalanced versions have jumpers to vary the max input voltage between 0.9VRMS and 2VRMS.

Unbalanced version: Unbalanced inputs, unbalanced outputs, sensitivity jumper on inputs. Unusually low maximum output voltage is a disadvantage.
Balanced version: Balanced inputs, balanced outputs, sensitivity jumper on inputs. Normal maximum output voltage.

The problem with the unbalanced version is that it is very unlikely to have enough output voltage to drive the Behringer amp to full power. I say "very unlikely" and not "impossible" because the Behringer is unspecified for input sensitivity, but it's highly uncommon for either pro amps or commercial amps to be able to reach full power with an input signal of 0.9 VRMS (the maximum output voltage of the unbalanced version of the miniDSP). The balanced output of the balanced version is the correct interface to the balanced input of the Behringer amp, in addition to its much higher maximum output voltage than the unbalanced version.

Bottom line: avoid the unbalanced version.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

brent_b_23 said:


> 2. It looks like I can apply separate Low pass and high pass filters per outputs 1+2 and then 3+4?


All 4 output channels have independently adjustable (and bypassable) LPF and HPF. 



brent_b_23 said:


> 3. How long did shipping take? It looks like it ships from overseas?


I got mine in about 3 weeks though I think it is typically quicker.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm considering a miniDSP 4x10HD to manage my IB and some Buttkicker LFE's. So it's best to go unbalanced RCA from your receiver to the miniDSP unit, then cut one end off your XLR or TRS cables and use the balanced output block on the miniDSP to the EP4000's?


----------

